# Member Photo Gallery



## amber (Sep 2, 2006)

So now that we have all of these lovely gallery photos on the main page, I see now that we cannot access that page to respond/reply to the photos.  So now what?


----------



## corazon (Sep 3, 2006)

The "quick reply" doesn't work for posting but if you "go advanced" you should be able to respond to a photo.  That's the way it's always been for me anyway.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 3, 2006)

Yeap, that's what you have to do, or just hit "post reply" button. I've never been able to post a quick reply.


----------



## amber (Sep 3, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> The "quick reply" doesn't work for posting but if you "go advanced" you should be able to respond to a photo. That's the way it's always been for me anyway.


 
Thanks for the help. I just tried that and it didnt work for me. Have you tried "go advanced" recently? I've never tried replying to any of the gallery photos before, but I saw some recently that I wanted to reply to, and it just doesnt work.

When I find a photo I like, I try to reply and it says " No image specified, even though I clicked on the picture. Then is says " if you followed an invalid link, please notify administrator. Guess I should notify admins then 

Im guessing members photo gallery is not working right now? Has anyone else tried to comment on the photo gallery pics lately?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 3, 2006)

Amber, try clicking directly on the photo you like.  Then it will take you to a page with the enlarged photo.  Here, look further down and..

 look for 

 icon between the strip of other photos and the replys... click on this one just like when you are replying to regular threads!!


----------



## amber (Sep 3, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Amber, try clicking directly on the photo you like. Then it will take you to a page with the enlarged photo. Here, look further down and..
> 
> look for
> 
> icon between the strip of other photos and the replys... click on this one just like when you are replying to regular threads!!


 
I tried that too Urmaniac, it doesnt work for me.

Ok, urmaniac, it worked!  Thank you so much.  I guess I needed the "visual" of "post reply" because I just didnt see it on that page.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 4, 2006)

yey, Amber!!  well done!

Yes the visual effect really helps often, because now you know exactly what to look for.

Glad to be of help!!


----------

